# Can someone read the script on this paper label for me?



## bottles_inc (May 10, 2021)

Anyone able to tell what this says? Bottles not that old, probably 1940s. Filled with some sort of white powder on the inside I don't care to smell or touch until I know what it is


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2021)

PURE PENNICILLEN?


----------



## bottles_inc (May 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> PURE PENNICILLEN?


Pure maybe, but the second word I don't think is long enough. Don't see any Ls either


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 11, 2021)

Pure pumice?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Anyone able to tell what this says? Bottles not that old, probably 1940s. Filled with some sort of white powder on the inside I don't care to smell or touch until I know what it is
> View attachment 225001


Powdered (Pwd.)Pumice.
 Used to remove deep set stains from stone. Might have had a beauty use, I'm not sure. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.
Pumice https://g.co/kgs/699VAD


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Pure pumice?


So close!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Powdered (Pwd.)Pumice.
> Used to remove deep set stains from stone. Might have had a beauty use, I'm not sure.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I had a feeling that first word was an abbreviation but couldn't figure out what it was!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I had a feeling that first word was an abbreviation but couldn't figure out what it was!


Abbreviations and Monograms get me alot.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## matthew lucier (May 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Abbreviations and Monograms get me alot.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I saw pectin..... 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------

